# Bow Safe Draw/Release Trainer



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

O.K. i want to make one of these but need a little help on it.
#1. How long to make the PVC?
#2. Do I place a small hole in the end to let some of the compressed air out?
#3. How do you attach it to the bow?
Thanks for any and all help!

Bow Release Trainer

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=580176&stc=1&d=1243471916


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

*instructions*

all you have to do is take one of your arrows , it can be any type even if it isnt the type you shoot, measure it, and cut a large piece of pvc pipe that length. this will allow a little room for the arrow to move. Now find a smaller pipe , just a couple inches longer on each end and that is just a tad bit larger than your arrow, now drill small holes in this smaller pipe to decompress some of the air. get two end caps and drill a hole in both of them that the smaller pipe will fit snugly in. take one of the end caps and slip it over the small pipe, then feed this through the larger pipe and attach the other end cap on the other end. now put a small rubber plug with a very very very small hole in it and plug up one end of the small pipe with it. now take your arrow and fit a small rubber plug in the end of it with no field point or broadhead in it and slip it in the open end of the smaller pipe. now somehow modify a nock to where it wont come off the string unless you make it and attach that to the string and the arrow. now somehow attach it to your bow to where it will not move and you are done.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Mathewsman222, pictures would go a long way towards describing this device. Do you have any?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ancient Archer said:


> Mathewsman222, pictures would go a long way towards describing this device. Do you have any?


+1 Kind of lost me along the way!


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

looks like something I wanna make too. gonna need more detailed steps though because i'm not the best diy'er


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

Ancient Archer said:


> Mathewsman222, pictures would go a long way towards describing this device. Do you have any?


sorry i dont have any pictures i do not have mine with me so i cannot post any pics but will try to get it for you, but it may be a while, sorry


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

also pics would not be of any more help than his pic because they would look the same on the outside but probably a little different on the inside


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

Mathewsman222 said:


> also pics would not be of any more help than his pic because they would look the same on the outside but probably a little different on the inside


maybe list the steps for us


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

ShermanB said:


> maybe list the steps for us


the steps are on the first of my posts on this thread


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, didn't notice the link in your original post.


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

How much did it cost you mathew?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

ttt


----------

